# PPP unter Win2k installieren



## Naj-Zero (17. Januar 2002)

Seit ich das komplette Netzwerk unter Win2k neu installieren musste, kann ich mich an diesem PC nicht mehr ins Internet einwählen (T-Online).
Der Fehlermeldung nach ist das PPP-Protokoll nicht installiert oder fehlerhaft.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

Naj-Zero


----------



## Tim C. (17. Januar 2002)

*ich weiss ja nicht genau, was du alles schon probiert hast...*

...unter http://www.adsl-support.de gibt gute tutorials dazu mit allen gängigen und benötigten files.


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Januar 2002)

wie willst du dich ueberhaupt einwaehlen? analog, isdn oder dsl?

ueber analoges modem sollte das kein problem sein, es sei denn, du hast dein netzwerk falsch eingerichtet.
ueber isdn gehts auch, aber manche karten (vor allem aeltere fritz-karten) haben ein paar probleme mit win2k. ergo: neues treiber-update vom hersteller runterladen.
bei dsl musst du erst von der cd das PPPoE-protokoll installieren, weil normales PPP nicht reicht.

in jedem fall solltest du auch unbedingt die zugangssoftware von t-online ins jenseits befoerdern, weil die
a) langsam
b) schwer zu konfigurieren
c) unsicher und
d) sch***** ist.
am besten einfach als normale dfue-verbindung (ja, sieht doof aus mit ue, aber ich hab keine umlaute) einrichten. in jedem fall muss aber das protokoll richtig installiert sein


----------



## Naj-Zero (17. Januar 2002)

ich verwende isdn, und die t-online software hab ich schon vor jahren gelöscht, da ich dir in den punkten voll und ganz zustimme 
bisher hab ich versucht die treiber für die isdn-anlage (eumex 504 usb) neu zu installieren, oder besser ich habs getan, hat aber nichts gebracht 

PS:
ä= ALT+0228
ö= ALT+0246
ü= ALT+0252


----------

